# TOYBOX Synth Bundle available now



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2019)

*TOYBOX release the SYNTH BUNDLE*

A collection of powerful modular monophonic and polyphonic synthesisers.

Combined with over 80 sequencing, synthesis and modulation blocks included, the synths can be patched in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel.

Synthesis types include classic multi-wave, FM, waveform drawing, phase modulation, sampling and state of the art analog modelling.

The bundle includes a sophisticated, fully modulatable *Piano Roll* block with extensive editing functions, 2 automation lanes and performance features. Piano Roll features include:

• 16 realtime modulatable knobs for pitch, swing, note length, stretch, warp, scale, key etc
• 8 different patterns that can be re-triggered, twisted, stretched and warped fluidly as they are played
• Launch Quantise feature keeps jamming locked to the beat
• Input ports allow for algorithmic inputting of notes by connecting LFOs and other modulation sources
• Note editing tools match features found on high end DAWs

$52 with discount (enter CHRISTMAS20 at the checkout for 20% off the $65 regular price)

More information: https://www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 6, 2019)

Bought the bundle during black friday and loving it so far, awesome stuff, great to see more coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2019)

> Bought the bundle during black friday and loving it so far, awesome stuff, great to see more coming!



Thanks! 

Here is a walkthrough, by sound designer CinningBao, of some of the features of the new synth blocks -->


----------

